# Mommy Sleeping



## bydand (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont know if this is the right place for this, but I had to post this tragic story.  If you are of the mind to, please remember this little girl in your thoughts.
It is from the Ludington Daily News dated Today Feb. 12, 2007.


*Mommy was sleeping'* 

Whitehall woman found dead 
Five-year-old daughter 
found with her, crying
By PATTI KLEVORN
News Editor
WHITEHALL  Five-year-old Marissa Tietz was crying when police found her and her mother Tina Tietzs body in the familys Fruitland Township home Sunday afternoon.
She told us that mommy was sleeping, said Muskegon County Undersheriff Dean Roesler. 


It appears Tietz died several days prior, and an autopsy is being performed today at Sparrow Hospital in Lansing to help determine the cause of death.
Police suspect a catastrophic medical situation, based on the scene  no obvious trauma or indication of foul play  and a friends recent conversation with Tina, who said she had been having severe headaches and earaches.
That friend went to check on Tietz Sunday afternoon, and found the door locked. Peering through a window the friend saw Tietz lying on the couch, the house a mess and the little girl crying; the friend then called police.
Police arrived about 3:15  p.m.  10 to 15 minutes after the call  to find the situation as described. They forced the door to the home in the 5700 block of West Michillinda Road, Fruitland Township, open and found Tietz was obviously deceased.
The house was a mess, Roesler said. There was food and cereal all over. The dog was tied up (indoors) and there was a lot of dog mess. There was a five-year-old girl in the house, crying, and very dirty.
The girl was taken to the hospital and Child Protective Services was determining where she would be placed. 
 Its a very sad set of circumstances, with the little girl being there, Roesler said.


----------



## exile (Feb 12, 2007)

... what can you _say_?? Horrible, horrible... that poor little kid...

:waah:


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope that someone is there to comfort the little one and to take care of her needs.


----------



## bydand (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope oyu all can excuse me this evening.  I don't feel much like posting really.  I turned on the computer in my bedroom and then went down the hall to tuck my 5 year old in bed, I always stay upstairs for a bit because he has a fear of being alone.  This is the first thing I saw when I sat down.  In the background Josh was saying "goodnight Daddy, I love you" several times like usual and this is breaking my heart tonight.  I hope and pray there is family or close friends there for this little girl right now.


----------



## crushing (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is more information on the little girl:

http://www.mlive.com/muchronicle/latest/index.ssf?/mtlogs/mlive_mclive/archives/2007_02.html#236727




> The little girl was taken first to a hospital to be checked and then was turned over to protective services workers from the Department of Human Services.
> 
> Relatives have since been located and as of late this afternoon, no information was available about where the child will be staying. She and her mother lived alone in the house. Another daughter stayed with Tina Tietz's ex-husband, police said.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 12, 2007)

That poor child... my heart aches for her.


----------



## exile (Feb 12, 2007)

bydand said:


> Hope oyu all can excuse me this evening.  I don't feel much like posting really.  I turned on the computer in my bedroom and then went down the hall to tuck my 5 year old in bed, I always stay upstairs for a bit because he has a fear of being alone.  This is the first thing I saw when I sat down.  In the background Josh was saying "goodnight Daddy, I love you" several times like usual and this is breaking my heart tonight.  I hope and pray there is family or close friends there for this little girl right now.



Scott, I know exactly what you mean. 



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> That poor child... my heart aches for her.





			
				Brian R. Van Cise said:
			
		

> I hope that someone is there to comfort the little one and to take care of her needs.



All of the above. It's always the kids who suffer, isn't it...


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh god.  Poor girl.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 12, 2007)

that poor child, i hope nad pray that she finds a new loving home


----------



## Amazon (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my god!  That's horrible!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh lord. What do you say in this situation? I just hope the kid isn't scarred for life. Can you imagine what kind of impact staying with the dead body of your parent like that would have. Thank god it seems she could not realize what was going on.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 13, 2007)

That is truly a sad situation!   She will definitely need counseling.  I hope family is able to take her in.  A child should never have to deal with that sort of trauma.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2007)

I cannot put into words how much my breaks for that child.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 13, 2007)

Didn't something like this happened a while back. Another small child was left alone with the body of their mother lying on the floor and the child had to fend for itself (eating whatever she could reach) until neighbors or police found them? This has happened again? 
Something is wrong here... makes you wonder how many times has this happened before. Even more so how could it happen? 

Very tragic and horrible situation. My heart and prayers go out to the children.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Didn't something like this happened a while back. Another small child was left alone with the body of their mother lying on the floor and the child had to fend for itself (eating whatever she could reach) until neighbors or police found them?



Yes, I recall that too MAC.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 13, 2007)

That is the most depressing and sad thing I've heard in a while. God, that poor kid.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 13, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Didn't something like this happened a while back. Another small child was left alone with the body of their mother lying on the floor and the child had to fend for itself (eating whatever she could reach) until neighbors or police found them? This has happened again?
> Something is wrong here... makes you wonder how many times has this happened before. Even more so how could it happen?
> 
> Very tragic and horrible situation. My heart and prayers go out to the children.



I remember something about a military couple and base housing.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 13, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Didn't something like this happened a while back. Another small child was left alone with the body of their mother lying on the floor and the child had to fend for itself (eating whatever she could reach) until neighbors or police found them? This has happened again?
> Something is wrong here... makes you wonder how many times has this happened before. Even more so how could it happen?
> 
> Very tragic and horrible situation. My heart and prayers go out to the children.



It does stress the value of social circles.  Those who tend to have the support of social circles often have others who are aware of health problems or difficult situations.  The challenge are certain individuals who tend to keep to themselves, which may account for the length of time (of death) prior to discovery.  It makes me wonder how often we do more than just acknowledge those around us.

For many of us on MartialTalk, the social circles we have are our training schools and our virtual conversations with each other.  Our occupations may provide us with another type of social circle.  What I'm thinking may be good for another thread.  

This is sad for me because I keep thinking there has to be a way somehow to prevent a situation like this from happening (the mom or dad dying of a possibly medical condition and leaving a child too young to know what to do).

- Ceicei


----------

